# Installation Win Avec un disque Externe Possible ?



## Sonielparigo (5 Août 2017)

Bonjour, 

Voila j'ai un souci pour installer Windows 10 sur mon Imac, Le souci sais que je ne possède plus aucune clé USB ni de Dvd mais je possède un disque externe de 300Go. Ma question est comment puis-je faire ? Et il possible d'installer Windows en bootcamp ou autre grâce a un disque externe si Oui donner moi les démarche précis que je puis les suivre a la lettre s'il vous plait.

Merci.


----------



## Locke (5 Août 2017)

Sonielparigo a dit:


> Ma question est comment puis-je faire ? Et il possible d'installer Windows en bootcamp ou autre grâce a un disque externe si Oui donner moi les démarche précis que je puis les suivre a la lettre s'il vous plait.


Il y a des millions d'utilisateurs qui souhaiteraient connaître la recette miracle qui n'existe pas.

Tu veux installer quelle version de Windows sur quel Mac, année, modèle, taille écran, etc ? Seul Boot Camp permet d'en faire l'installation, mais en aucun cas dans un disque dur USB. La seule possibilité avec un disque dur USB est d'abord d'utiliser Boot Camp, puis de faire un clonage de cette partition avec Winclone, de faire le rétro-clonage dans le disque USB et d'effacer la partition interne avec Boot Camp.


----------



## Sonielparigo (5 Août 2017)

Je souhaiterais installer Windows 10, Je possède un (Imac 27 pouces , mi-2011) Je ne peux pas utiliser Bootcamp pour créer une partition en tout cas je ne sais pas comment faire sans le cd d'installation, J'ai réussi a créer une partition ExFat et MS-DOS(FAT) via  utilitaire de disque puis faire de mon DD externe un disque bootable via mac et aussi sur un Pc ( j'ai fait de nombreuse tentative ) j'ai redémarré le mac je suis partie sur mon DD bootable L'installation de Windows sais lancé arrive au choix des disque j'ai fait formaté mais rien impossible de faire suivant donc j'ai fait effacé pour le mettre en non louer et nouveau pour créer une nouvelle partition a partir de l'instalation windows mais se ne voulais pas :/ Donc je suis prêt a essayer se que vous m'avais proposer avec l'histoire du clonage mais a la fin j'aurais une chance d'avoir windows sur une partition et non sur mon DD externe ? Car installer Windows sur le DD externe m'intéresse pas


----------



## Sonielparigo (5 Août 2017)

J'ai oublier .. je suis sur MacOS Sierra 10.12.6


----------



## r e m y (5 Août 2017)

Pas simple à déchiffrer les personnes utilisant des claviers privés de tout signe de ponctuation et a  fortiori quand des fautes d'orthographe viennent émailler le texte mais si je comprends bien la demande initiale consiste à installer Windows sur une partition du disque interne à partir d'un installeur de WIndows 10 d'origine inconnue mais que vous ne savez transférer sur aucun DVD ou clé USB mais ayant un disque externe disponible vous vous demandez si vous ne pourriez pas utiliser ce support c'est bien ça?


----------



## Sonielparigo (5 Août 2017)

Oui j'ai un DD externe et je souhaite l'utiliser comme une clé usb et installer WIndows avec bootcamp, C'est simple ? non. Le DD externe et bootable Windows 10, Mais Assistance bootcamp me dit : le disque d'installation est introuvable.


----------



## Locke (5 Août 2017)

Sonielparigo a dit:


> Je possède un (Imac 27 pouces , mi-2011)


Il te faudra impérativement graver un DVD de Windows avec une version officielle récupérée chez Microsoft en n'oubliant pas qu'il te faudra le n° de série pour l'activation. De plus, ton modèle à la base ne peut installer directement que Windows 7... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT205016 ...par la suite on peut faire la mise-à-jour vers Windows 10. Restrictions pour Windows 10 en fonction des modèles... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204990 ...en bas de page.


Sonielparigo a dit:


> Oui j'ai un DD externe et je souhaite l'utiliser comme une clé usb et installer WIndows avec bootcamp, C'est simple ? non.


Ben non, car ça se saurait !


Sonielparigo a dit:


> Mais Assistance bootcamp me dit : le disque d'installation est introuvable.


C'est normal la version de Boot Camp qui correspond à ton modèle de 2011 cherche désespérément un DVD et uniquement un DVD. Les modèles récents peuvent utiliser un fichier .iso à la seule condition que Boot Camp le propose dans son menu, ce n'est même pas la peine que tu essayes, ça échouera.


----------



## Sonielparigo (5 Août 2017)

Ok, Merci je vais essayer de trouve une DVD alors.


----------



## Locke (5 Août 2017)

Un peu de lecture... https://forums.macg.co/threads/une-partition-de-mon-mac-a-disparu.1285480/ ...en page 2.


----------

